# Stuck in Spain



## 101123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Can anyone please advise me , 
i have a 1983 Fleetwood Pace Arrow, Chevvy 6.2 diesel.
The thermostat housing has broke, ive been told they are discontinued, 
can someone please point me in the right direction as to a second hand one or something!!!, im at my wits end, the fleetwood is at this moment stuck in Alicante.
Cheers.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Zola said:


> Can anyone please advise me ,
> 
> Cheers.


Oh heck, big trouble 

Have you tried Dave Whiles at West Midland American Vehicles?
The guys a genius and dead helpfull. Given your circumstances, I would happily have tried now for you myself but I guarantee he's gonna need a chassis/engine number.
If you can supply that hear overnight, I'll ring him in the morning for you.

Dave Whiles
WestMidland American Vehicles
01902 798840
[email protected]


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Update!!!!!!

Just tried Dave on the offchance.
Recons he's definately got one
£137 + (I presume)
7 days order, might be less if he sources it in Belgium. Can deliver to Alicante.
Let me know overnight if you need me to order or are gonna contact him direct yourself. Be best if you DID supply engine/vin numbers to confirm.
I know what it's like to be stuck in a foriegn country with a Yank!!!!!

Good luck

Zaskar

P.s This is a works machine and I wont get your answer till 7:00AM Tuesday. Finshing Now


----------



## thefman (May 1, 2005)

well done zaskar awesome


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Well done Zuper Zasper, good man

stew


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

that't what this site is all about give the man a medal you are a:lilangel:


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

I echo Chapters comment.

We had an older Pace Arrow and were reliably informed that the only part you could not get for it was a handbrake cable. We never had any problems with parts for it and we had plenty of practise at it !!


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

Well done Zaskar Its people like you who make peoples mind up to subscribe to this brilliant forum. What did we do before it came about . Ive Forgotton. :lol:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Plumbill

Wallow around in the darkness mate.   

stew


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

Hi Stew Don,t need to anymore , weve got electricity over here now. :lol:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Paul
Wow that was worth waiting for mate.... I think you should get a medal for the fastest and most complete reply on MHF mate :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Looking forward to meeting up again sometime

Keith


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Strewth Guys, mega blushes or what!!!! 8) 
I've no doubt at all that there's plenty of others on here would have done the same. It's why Kands managed to crow bar a tenner out of my paw! 

Zola.

Have a look at these links.

http://partimages.genpt.com/partimages/230494.jpg

http://www.napaonline.com/masterpag...K&PartNumber=6051095&Description=Water+Outlet

I can't take credit for them. There from a mate of mine, well, I like to think of him as a mate even tho' we've never met!
His names John White and he's from the "enemies" camp (MHT)  cos like me he's too tight to part with a tenner!  (Just kidding mate).
Paerhaps I should introduce him to Kands!!!


----------



## 101123 (Sep 25, 2006)

Zaskar, 
thanks a lot mate,spoke to Dave, top hose +crossover on its way.
cant say how much you guys have helped.
Proper site!!


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Zola said:


> Proper site!!


Worth a tenner to subscribe? :wink:

Glad it's all sorted.

Gerald


----------

